# Puppy vs. all life stages food



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Is true puppy food necessary til one year old? Merrick all life stages are 38 % protein which is high...thats the grain free version...the classic lamb is 25% protein and merrick puppy is 30% protein. Booboo is four months now and isn't eating much of the eukanuba the breeder had him on...what should I change to? Love merrick is made here in tx and have read several of you are on it....just wasn't sure if the all life stages & various protein levels are safe for puppies so young. He sure likes it when I've used a few kibble bits for snacks! Plus we'd been giving him some gerber chicken sticks when we brought him home, but I'd like for that to not be a staple any longer & use warm water over the kibble like others do.

thanks for all the input you experiences fluff owners have for us newbies! Here's a recent pic of Booboo sharing Bear's new bed!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Because Maltese to not have huge rapid growth periods like large breed dogs, an all life stages food is perfectly appropriate. There is no medical reason to feed puppy food unless you need a food with a higher calorie/kcup.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

I have the same question as Demi. How long do you keep your pup on puppy food. My breeder had her on Royal Canin "indoor puppy food plus a baby chicken stick. My vet said it was good food. Is it? Her stools are great. ..
Her breeder shows pickenese (sorry sp). So that is probably what he feeds his. What are your thoughts?





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

The grain free merrick gave my puppies diarrhea. I had to try something new. I have them on Acana ranchlands now and all normal poos now!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not a fan of 'life stage foods' (Puppy, Adult, Senior). I think you're best off to feed an all life stage food and rotate.


----------

